

Conspiracy theory placed in the middle of a Qt tutorial - vog
http://sector.ynet.sk/qt4-tutorial/

======
ZeroGravitas
Reminds me of the example of Henry Kissinger being a war criminal used in an
O'Reilly book about Oracle PL/SQL:

<http://oreilly.com/news/feuerstein_1000.html>

Of course, Kissinger is a war criminal.

[http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Kissinger/CaseAgainst1_Hit...](http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Kissinger/CaseAgainst1_Hitchens.html)

~~~
vog
That's an interesting case. However, is that really comparable?

It was just one subtle sample dataset, and not a big (kind of) ad placed
across the book.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'm not sure how subtle it is to accuse a prominent government figure of being
a war criminal but it's not just that one example, just the one that
immediately sprang to mind. The book also covers the following topics in its
SQL examples:

Excessive CEO compensation--and excessive, destructive layoffs

Union-busting activities

Positive role of unions in society

Police brutality

NATO bombing of civilian targets in Serbia

Managed Care

National Rifle Association and gun control

The prison industry

Slashing social programs to finance tax cuts

------
vog
Although many websites contain some hint to the author's political attitude,
this one is really strange.

The political statement (yet another 9/11 conspiracy theory) is placed _in the
middle of a Qt tutorial_ , off-topic and completely out of context.

It's like an advertisement, except that the author doesn't even get money for
it. Moreover, the stuff reappears on front and bottom of every sub page.
Regarding political statements and conspiracy theories, I've never seen an
impertinence like that.

Will that become a new trend?

